#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  ثورة 23 يوليو .... مالها وما عليها!!....الكل لازم يشارك

## بنت مصر

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء




تعالوا نفتح موضوع له تأثير كبير جداااا على شخصية المجتمع المصري،،،
أعتقد ان مفيش حد فينا مادرسش في التاريخ عن ثورة 23 يوليو  1952

انا هنا مش بقصد اننا نكر اللي حفظناه من بنود الثورة واهدافها

ولكن اللي بقصده اننا نحاول نحط ايدينا على ايجابيات الثورة وسلبياتها
علينا كمصريين وعلى مجتمعاتنا وبيوتنا واخلاقياتنا ،،،،



اتمنى اشوف التفاعل من الجميع بشرط

1- ممنوع شد الشعر أو استعمال اي الات حادة
2- ممنوع الكلام الجامد في الممنوع عشان ابن البلد عنده عيل عاوز يربيه:D 



ويلا في انتظاركم اهو

----------


## saroo02

انا في رأيي أن ثورة يوليو كانت من اهم احداث التاريخ المصري والعربي والافريقي أيضا 
إيجابيات الثورة 
1- القيلم بالثورة وتحرير مصر من الاستعمار وكذلك مساعدة الوطن العربي وافريقيا في الحصول علي إستقلالها 
2. بناء السد العالي 
============================
العيوب 
1- اولا كانمخطط في بداية الثورة انا الظباط يقوموا بالثورة ثم بعد ذلك يسلموا الحكم لمصطفي النحاس وهو رجل سياسي ولكن الضباط طمعوا في الحكم وجمال إستاثر بيه 
2. الاتهاض كان اي واحد بيقول أي كلمة حرة يروح ورا السمش كانت مصر تحكم بالحديد والنار وهذا ما ربي داخل الشعب المصري الخوف من الحديث في اي مجال في السياسة او اي شئ اخر 
3. موضوع توزيع الاراضي علي الفلاحين او مشروع الاصالح الزراعي يمكن تستغربوا إني بقول إن هذا المشروع من عيوب الثورة ولكن انا هقول اسبابي دلوقتي إحنا لما نيجي نشوف المساحات الزراعية إلي كانت موجودة ونسبة السكان هنجد إن كل واحد هياخد قيراطين او ما شابة ذلك بما فية تفتيت الثروة الزراعية مما ادي إلي وجود حالة الفقر مثل الاول بل وزادت بعد ذلك لكثرة السكان المفروض كان يحدث تقنين لاجور الفلاحين ورفعها علي المالك وبكدة يقدر الفلاح يزيد دخلة ويشتري ارض زي ما هو عاوز ويتعودشي علي التنبلة 
4. أيام الثورة المصرية كانت هناك طبقة من المتعلمين والمثقفين المصريين لو كان تم إستغلالهم صح لكانت مصر وصلت لدرجة من التقدم اكثر من فرنسا بعد قيامها بثورتها ومحاربة الفساد فيها 
5- في ظل هذة الايام هاجر معظم المثقفون من مصر والذين بقوا فيها القليل من الخلصين والكثير من الحرمية 
 هذا رأي وارجوا التصحيح لو كونت غلط

----------


## بنت مصر

اشكرك سارو جدا على شرحك الكافي الوافي الرائع 
الواعي المتمكن الـ ......... كفاية كده :D 


المهم

انا شايفة برضه ان  الثورة كان ليها مزايا عظيمة ولكنها ليست كثيرة 

فاول ما وهبتنا اياه الثورة بفضل الله تعالى هو بناء السد العالي 
ربنا يديمه علينا وعلى مصر نعمة يارب

وتاني مزايا الثورة الهامة هي أغاني الراحل عبد الحليم حافظ    ::  



أما مساوئها فاراها كثيرة جداااااااااااااااااا

منها ان الطبقة اللي كانت بتحكم مصر وطبقه الشخصيات الكبيرة في البلد
اللي الطبقة المتوسطة بتعتبرهم قدوتها او بمعني تاني بيعتبروهم نجوم
بيحلموا انهم يبقوا زيهم .. كانت طبقة من ارقي اثقف طبقة موجودة في مصر


ولما قامت الثورة تم التخلص من جميعا وحل محلهم طبقة الفقراء الحاكمة 
والمسيطرة على البلد بكل ما يحملونه في قلوبهم من حقد طبقى 
وبدأت الطبقة الجديدة جاهدة تعويض حرمان الفقر بالحصول 
على الاموال بكل الطرق .. فربوا ابناءهم على مباديء
لم تكن مصر عليمه بها من قبل مثل مبدأ 
(خد الفلوس واجري) اللي بنعاني منها
في الوقت الحالي  ::(:  

اصبح المتحكمين لرأس مال البلد حاليا من كانوا ذي قبل من طبقة
الفقراء الكادحين ... فهم الان قدوة المصريين .. فاصبح البسطاء
حينما تتاح لهم فرصة للحصول على مال بطريقة غير مشروعة
لايترددون في الحصول عليها لانهم ببساطة بيقولوا 
(اشمعنا احنا ما كل البلد ماشية كده)

والكبار من حرامية البنوك اللي بياخدوا ديلهم في سنانهم ويافكيك
باموال الشعب الكادح خير دليل علي كلامي



ومش حقد اقول غير  (( لك الله يامصر))



 ::(:

----------


## saroo02

واللة إنت تجنني يا بنت مصر حتي في المواضيع المهمة بتشرحيها بطريقة كمدية كمودينو يعني واللة معاكي حق لقد تربي الشعب المصري علي قيم الحرمية التي لا تمس للإسلام ولا المسلمين بشئ لكي اللة يا مصر فعلا مصر محتاجة معجزة علشان تبقي دولة مش عبارة عن شلة حرمية وكلين البلد وعلي فكرة دي الدول العربية معظمها كدة بردة اللة يصلح حال المسلمين  :Mad:

----------


## بنت مصر

اعمل ايه بس يا سارو ما الواحد بيتكلم من غلبه
مش بيقولوا شر البلية ما يضحك 



على فكرة في حاجة مهمة اوي نسيتها في مزايا الثورة
هو الاجازة الرسمية اللي بناخدها يوم 23 يوليو
اللهم لك الف حمد والف شكر يااااااااااااااارب

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

ثورة 23 يوليو لم تكن ثورة لمصر فقط ولكنها كانت ثورة لكل العالم الذي طحنته القوى الأستعمارية، لأن الناظر لبلدين كسوريا والعراق يجد أنهم استقلوا تماماً قبل مصر في الأربعينيات من القرن الفائت وبالرغم من استقلالهم لم يتبنوا قضية تحرر واحدة، أما الثورة المصرية فقد تبنت قضايا التحرر في العالم كله وبكل السبل الشرعية من مؤتمرات ولجوء سياسي ودعم مادي حتى داخل امريكا اللاتينية واسيا وافريقيا ولم يقتصر دورها التحرري على مصر أو العرب فقط.
ان 23 يوليو حدثاً لاأجيد التحدث عن بعض سلبياته لأن ايجابياته كانت اعظم من أن ينكرها ناكر أو يتلافاها جاحد.
23 يوليو استطاعت أن تحرر افريقيا كلها وتشارك في تحر دول كثيرة في امريكا اللاتينية وتدعيم تحرر دول عظيمة في اسيا وعلى راسها الصين ذاتها وكوريا.
23 يوليو كانت حدثاً عالمياً بمعني الكلمة مازال غالب بلدان العلم يتذكرونه بل ويعرفون مصر من خلالة حتى الآن.
محيي الدين اسماعيل

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا بيك اخي الفاضل المحترم محيي اسماعيل


طبعا كل واحد فينا له وجهه نظره

ولو  حضرتك شايف ان ثورة 23 يوليو
كانت حدثا عالميا بكل المقاييس واستطاعت تحرير كثيرة 



فاود انا اسألك سؤال واحد 
وواثقة اني ان شاء الله حأجد لديك الاجابة الشافية



هل ثورة 23 يوليو على النطاق الداخلي 
نقلت مصر لحال افضل والا مصر زادت فقر 
والاخلاقيات تلاشت وانعدمت بسبب زوال السلطة 
من ايادي الطبقات المثقة واحلال نوعية متدنية المستوى محلها؟؟؟



في انتظار ردك اخي الفاضل



بسنت

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

أدعي اني باحث في التاريخ، ولهذا فأراؤنا لاقيمة لها امام رأى التاريخ نفسه.
انني احيا هذه الأيام في امريكا وأحب أقولك أن نسبة 45 مليون نسمة من تعداد الشعب الأميريكي بدون مأوى رغم انها أعظم بلد في العالم اذا جاز هذا التعبير، كما أنها تحمل اعلى نسبة جريمة في العالم، بمعنى أن الأخلاق في مستوى يقترب من الصفر تقريباً ولكن العقاب الصارم يمنع كثيرين من اخراج سلوكياتهم المريضة، هذه بالنسبة لأمريكا وهي ليست مثالاً ولكني سقتها لإعلام القارئ أن الأمة أي أمة لابد أن تحوي عظماء وحثاله ( هذه هي الدنيا ).
أما بالنسبة لمصر فسأقيس مثلين للهزيمة وليس للنصر وهما هزيمة 48 وهزيمة 67 الأولى كانت هزيمة شعب تاجر حكامة في الأسلحة الفاسدة لأرضاء انجلترا وانعاش اقتصادها بعد ان تحطمت من جراء االحرب العالمية الثانية ولم تجد شيئا تبيعة سوى اسلحتها التي خاضت بها المعارك ووجدت ضالتها في قصر الملك وخونة الشعب امثال ممن هم على شاكلة النقراشي، ورغم هزيمة الأمة بسبب تجارة الأسلحة الفاسدة التي تاجر بها رجالات القصر الا أن الملك لم يجرؤ على تسليم العرش لوريث آخر يقيناً منه بأن الحادث مجرد هزيمة وليس خيانة، ولن ادخل في تفاصيل لانها مملة.
اما 67 فقد كانت هزيمة شعب لاشك في هذا ولكنها لم تكن بسبب خيانة هذا الشعب ولكنها كانت بسبب اختلاط الأوراق والأولويات وربما غرور القائد العام للقوات المسلحة في ذلك الوقت، ولكن الذي يهمنا هنا أنه برغم أن الهزيمة كاننت هزيمة ومنكرة إلا أن الدافع في دخول المعركة كان رجاء النصر ولما لم يحدث انتحر وزير الحربية ( عبد الحكيم عامر ) لإحساسة بالتقصير وهو مالم يفعله وزير الحربية في حرب 48 وتنحى جمال عبد الناصر في خطابه الشهير وهو مالم يفعله الملك في 48 رغم اختلاف اسباب الهزيمة.
اما عن تغير سلوكيات الشعب فهي تغير سلوكي عارض اساسه اصالة هذا الشعب بشكل يكاد يكون منقطع النظير واقرأي جرائد الأنجليز والفرنساوية والأمريكان والألمان في الفترة مابين 69 وعام 72 ستجدي أن العالم كله اتفق على أن مصر امة ماتت وانتهت وضاعت فلا طعام ولا وظائف ولا قانون يسيطر على زمام الأمور بل أن احد الجرائد الأميريكية قالت تشفياً بعد موت عبد الناصر أنه آن الآوان ان نكرس جهودنا لحرب الروس فقد مات ناصر وماتت معه مصر، هل انت متخيله حجم ثقل مصر حينما تتحدث عنها امريكا هكذا وكأنها كانت غولاً تم صرعه، ولكن بالرغم من هذا وبالرغم من انتشار الفساد والفقر والدعارة والبطالة وانعدام السيولة اطلاقاً في البنك المركزي، دخل المصريون حرباً غير متكافئة اطلاقاً وانتصروا واثبتوا للعالم أن مصر اطلاقاً غير قابلة للموت بل انت من تظهرون وتختفون بحضاراتكم وتبقى مصر ظاهرة ابداً.
ان الفساد قد يكون موجوداً في مصر مثل أي بلد في العالم والبطالة قد تكون موجودة في مصر مثل اي بلد في العالم ايضاً لكن تأكدي أن مصر تحمل مالا يحمله العالم اطلاقاً تحمل خبرة الحضارة وقيادة معاشر العالم لذا فلن يتمكن منها فساد أو يحني رأسها بطالة لان ذلك كله شيئاً عارضاً شاركت في صناعته حكومات عربية واجنبية ولكي ان تتخيلى أن حجم ديون مصر تقريباً 148 مليار دولار تجاهد وحدها في سدادهم وتحارب وحدها في الزود عن كل مايحيط بها من أحداث وهزائم مني بها العرب بعد أن طردوها من جامعة الدول والعرب لهم في بنوك امريكا وحدها تريليون وستمائة مليار دولار!
انني اتصور بعد عشرين عاماً ستتغير خارطة الوطن العربي تماماً بعد نفاد البترول وستتقلص دوله الي الدول القديمة وعلى رأسها مصر المجاهدة اطلاقاً بل ربما تتسول بعض الدول كما كان قبل خمسين عاما أن تحكمها مصر أو تعين حاكماً مصرياً عليها ولن أذكر اسماء تلك البلاد التي يظن اهلها أنهم اسياد هذا العالم وهم لم يجلبوا للعالم إلا العار.
كلمة أخيرة لو أن اغنى الدول يحق لها قيادة العلم والأمساك بلجام حضارته لكانت بروناي وسويسرا وهما اغنى بلدين في العالم صاروا على سدة حكم العالم ولكن العالم لاتحكمه سوى القرى التي لأهلها خبرات التاريخ في قيادة الأمم.
تعليق قصير: برغم كل الآلام التي تحتملها مصر من فقر وبطالة وفساد إلا أنها ولله الحمد البلد المستقر الوحيد سياسياً في الشرق الأوسط وذلك ليس له سوى نتيجة واحدة أننا شعب نقي رغم كل شئ.
خاتمة: ربما أجبت على بعض من سؤال وربما لم استطع الأجابة اطلاقاً لكن اقسم لك أنني لم اتيقن قيمة مصر إلا بعد أن اغتربت في أمريكا وعلمت عظمة مقولة مصطفى كامل لو لم أكن مصرياً لوددت أن أكون مصرياً.
لايعرف قيمة مصر الا من سافر ورأى أن أغلب مواطني امتنا يغتربون وقد حمل كل منهم سجنه وسجانه وراء ظهره ألا المصريون واللبنانيون.
تحية لكي ولمصر ولشعب مصر ولعظمة مصر  التي ادركت أن تراب أحد أفرانها المترامي في ابعد نجع في الصعيد أطهر ملايين المرات من حضارات الغرب وتكنولوجياته اللتان لم تقدما للمواطن هناك سوى القلق والأنتحار.
وبارك الله لنا فيكم
محيي الدين اسماعيل

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا بيك وبتعليقك اخي العزيز محيي اسماعيل
اتمني لك كل التوفيق اخي الفاضل وان تروي عطش
حبك لمصر وتقر عينك بالعودة الي مصر أمك بالاحضان

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

ما أحسنك بسنت وما أحسن هداياك.
فعلاً انها هدية تستحق كل شكر وكل تقدير وقد احتفظت بها في الكومبيوتر الخاص بي.
شكرا لكي الف شكر بنت مصر
محيي الدين اسماعيل

----------


## بنت مصر

العفو أخي محيي اسماعيل
وسعدت جدا انها عجبتك 
واتمنى لك كل التوفيق يارب



بسنت

----------


## saroo02

هديتك جميلة جدا يا بسنت وفعلا هي عبارة عن تذكرة لكل المغتربين بنيل مصر العظيم 


ولكن انا اريد اتكلم عن ثورة يوليو شيوية مح الاستاذ محيي 
أستاذ محيي إن الحضارة الداخلية تظهر بالقطع علي المظهر العام 
أولا انا أريد ان أستثني هذه الايام من كلامي بداية من 11 سبتمبر العام الماضي 
هلي في أمريكا يستطيع اي واحد يقبض عليك لمجرد إنة مشتبه فيك هل يتم القبض علي رجل بسيط في الشارع لمجرد أنة يقول ربنا يصبرنا علي هذه الايام هل في أمريكا يمتلك القيادة أي رجل ليس له علاقة بالقياده في أي مجال في العمل لمجرد أنه من الجيش بعد ثورة يوليو كان كل شئ في يد الجيش لا أحد يستطيع ان يقول كلمة واحدة لا أحد يعترض كل الناس يمشوا جنب الحيط 
أستاذ محيي إحنا كلنا بنحب مصر وهخايفين علي مصر وبنح إخواننا العرب أيضا ونتمني لهم كلهم الرقي والاظدهار ولكن لو كانت ثورة يوليو كان فيها أي نوع من أنواع العدل لكانت ثورة يتقدم بها العرب جميعا لان الطبقات المثقفة في ذلك الوقت كانت عظيمة وبرغم الفساد الذي كان ظاهر أيام الملك فاروق وأيام الملكية إلا أن أهل مصر كانوا مثقفون أكثر من اليوم وتلاحظ ذلك في الاعمال الدرامية والكتب الموروثة عن الكتاب الذين كانوا يعيشوا في ذلك الفترة وما تبقي من الكتاب إلي الان هم القاده الان
واللة الموفق 
وأحب أذكرك للمرة الالف إحنا كلنا بنحب مصر وبنخاف علي مصر وإذا تعرضنا بالنقض علي فترة معينة فهذا في سبيل حبنا لهذه البلد العظيمة بأهلاها داخل مصر وخارجها

----------


## مناضل

اخوتي الاعزاء
لقد أثار انتباهي هذا الموضوع المثير عن ثورة 23 يوليو المباركة , الثورة التي كانت المنعطف الكبير لمسار تاريخنا العربي المعاصر . الثورة التي مازالت اللؤلؤة والمنارة لمفكرينا في مشرق الوطن العربي ومغربه , من نيله الى فراته مرورا بخليجه العربي ..
والغريب انني حين شرعت في قراءة الموضوع هذا توقعت ان أجد الكثير الكثير ممن يدافع عن ثورته بكل حماسة وفخر ..
الا انني - وللاسف - وجدت نفسي غريبا بينكم وانا المواطن ( ليس المصري ) ولكنني احد الذين عاصروا ثورة يوليو واستلهموا من فكرها الخالد واهتدوا بالطريق الذي رسمه لنا القائد الخالد جمال عبد الناصر ..
هذه الثورة التي كان ومازال يتمثل فيها الحلم العربي بالرغم من مضي خمسة عقود على اندلاعها ..
واليوم حين تعيش امتي هزائمها واحباطاتها تستذكر ذلك التاريخ العظيم لمصر التي حين كانت تتحدث كانت الجماهير تنصت اليها وتستلهم من فكرها حركتها التي ارعبت قادة الهزائم الذين لم يجرؤ أحد ان ينحرف عن مسار التاريخ النضالي الذي رسمته مصر لامتها..
الغريب الغريب اليوم ان من يدافع عنك يا عبد الناصر هم ابناؤك في جزائر العرب وشامهم وعراقهم و..و..
عجبي !!

----------


## مناضل

اخوتي الاعزاء
لقد أثار انتباهي هذا الموضوع المثير عن ثورة 23 يوليو المباركة , الثورة التي كانت المنعطف الكبير لمسار تاريخنا العربي المعاصر . الثورة التي مازالت اللؤلؤة والمنارة لمفكرينا في مشرق الوطن العربي ومغربه , من نيله الى فراته مرورا بخليجه العربي ..
والغريب انني حين شرعت في قراءة الموضوع هذا توقعت ان أجد الكثير الكثير ممن يدافع عن ثورته بكل حماسة وفخر ..
الا انني - وللاسف - وجدت نفسي غريبا بينكم وانا المواطن ( ليس المصري ) ولكنني احد الذين عاصروا ثورة يوليو واستلهموا من فكرها الخالد واهتدوا بالطريق الذي رسمه لنا القائد الخالد جمال عبد الناصر ..
هذه الثورة التي كان ومازال يتمثل فيها الحلم العربي بالرغم من مضي خمسة عقود على اندلاعها ..
واليوم حين تعيش امتي هزائمها واحباطاتها تستذكر ذلك التاريخ العظيم لمصر التي حين كانت تتحدث كانت الجماهير تنصت اليها وتستلهم من فكرها حركتها التي ارعبت قادة الهزائم الذين لم يجرؤ أحد ان ينحرف عن مسار التاريخ النضالي الذي رسمته مصر لامتها..
الغريب الغريب اليوم ان من يدافع عنك يا عبد الناصر هم ابناؤك في جزائر العرب وشامهم وعراقهم و..و..
عجبي !!

----------


## بنت مصر

سارو اخي العزيز
اشكرك على اجابتك الرائعة وبصراحة اعجبني كلامك جدا
واحب اضيف عليه شيء واحد مهم جداااا


وهو ان من اهم مباديء الثورة كان العدالة الاجتماعية
والقضاء على الاقطاع ورءوس الاموال 

النهاردة مصر كلها اقطاع ومقسومة نصين
نص للاغنياء باستفزاز ونص للفقراء الكادحين اللي مش 
لاقيين قوت يومهم وقله قليله مستورة وعايشة عيشة وسط

الموظف زمان كان راجل محترم وكان لما بيتقدم لاسرة عشان يتجوز منها
كانوا بيطيروا بيه وبيبقوا عاوزين يشيلوه من على الارض ،، لدرجة اني
بستغرب لما بشوف هذه المواقف في افلامنا القديمة لان دلوقتي العكس
هو الصحيح ،، لما الموظف بيتقدم لعائلة بيرفضوه ويقولوا ما ينفعش
دا موظف كحيان ومش لاقي ياكل .. 



بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

أخي العزيز مناضل



اسمح لي اولا ان ارحب بيك بيننا ومعنا
وان اتمنى لك طيب المقام بيننا وان تجد لدينا ما يرضيك عنا



واسمح لي احييك ايضا على مشاركتك القوية والرائعة والتي اعجبتني جدا
ولي مداخلة بسيطة اتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لها .. لاننا بصدد النقاش وتبادل
الاراء في هذا المكان الطيب الذي جمعنا وسيجمعنا دائما على الخير
باذن الله تعالى ،،،،



كونك اخي الفاضل من معاصري الثورة فيحق لك ان تتحمس لها
وتؤيدها بكل قوة ،، وهذا ليس عيبا بل شرفا لنا ان نجد بيننا
من يمجد تاريخنا واحداث مصر المحروسة في تاريخ نضالها

ولكن جيلنا الحالي لم يرى ولم يتبقى له من اطلال الثورة الا مساوئها
وهذا موجود بقوة حتى في مسلسلاتنا ،، وكيف اغتنى  كثير من الظباط 
الاحرار بدعوى تأميم وتجميد  اموال اصحاب رءوس الاموال والمصانع والشركات


من مساويء الثورة هذا التباين الطبقي الشاسع الذي نعيشه اليوم
ولكنه تباين من نوع جديد .. كان في السابقة تباين بين صفوة المجتمع الاغنياء
وبين فقراء مصر البسطاء ،،، واليوم اصبح التباين بين حثالة الاغنياء والكادحين من الفقراء ،،، مصر يا اخ مناضل عمر ماكان فيها هذا الكم الرهيب من الفقراء في اي مرحله من مراحلها ... ايه السبب فيه ياترى لو مش هي الثورة وسيطرة
الطبقات الدنيا على رءوس الاموال والمناصب الكبيرة في البلد؟؟؟


في انتظار ردك ومن غير زعل لو سمحت


اختك بسنت

----------


## ابن مصر

[c]بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم[/c] [c]اخوتي الاعزاء اعضاء ومشرفي اهل المنتدي الكريم[/c] [c]اولاد مصر الطيبة واخونا العرب الكرام[/c] [c]عندما نتكلم عن شي خاصة واذا كان هذا الشي في غاية الاهمية مثل تاريخ بلادنا مصر[/c] [c]ثورة 32 هي اول واهم شي في تاريخ مصر الحديث[/c] [c]ويا شباب مصر المثقف ارجوكم --اللي مايعرف احسن لة ان يقول ---عدس !!!![/c] [c]خطاء فادح وكبير ان نتكلم عن شي هام بدون خليفة او سابق معرفة ومعرفة جيدة[/c] [c]اخواتي الاعزاء شباب وشابات مصر الحرة [/c] [c]بدون شك او اي خلاف [/c] [c]ان ثورة 32 هي اهم شي حصل لمصر والامة العربية من زمان طويل [/c] [c]لا انا ولا انتم ولا حتي التاريخ يستطع ان يغير من الحقيقة والواقع[/c] [c]ممكن من شباب اليوم كثيرلم  يحصل لهم الشرف [/c] [c]ان يعيشوا ايام من اجمل ايام مصر الظيمة[/c] [c]اخواتي الاعزاء الموضوع دة خطير وفي غاية الاهمية وايضا طويل واذا كان منك من يريد بجد المناقشة ومعرفة الحقيقة وبالدليل والبرهان [/c] [c]فانا  مستعد ورهان اشرتكم ولان لا انا ولا انتم نستطع ان نغير من الحقيقة [/c] [c]واري ورايكم شي والواقع والحقيقة شي اخر[/c] [c]ممكن نختلف في اشياء ولا نختلف في اشياء اخر مثل عمري وعمركم[/c] [c]مع تحياتي لكم اهلي الاعزاء اولاد بلدي ام الدينا مصر العظيمة[/c] [c]اخوكم في اللةابن مصر[/c]

----------


## saroo02

أختي بنت مصر الجميلة 
معاكي حق والله كان زمان أيام الثورة كان تحسي إن الموظف ليه قيمه فعلا لان كل الناس المتعلمين كانوا موظفين وهم قليلون جدا أما الان فموازين الحياه إختلفت تماما  أنا عارف إن عبد الناصر كان يريد أن يحقق العدالة الاجتماعية ولكن كان الطريقة خطاء مما أثر فعلا علي مستوي المعيشه

----------


## saroo02

إبن مصر العزيز إنت مأضفتش أي حاجه إعرض تحليلك عن ثورة يوليو محاسنها وسيأتها وإحنا في الانتظار

----------


## مناضل

الاخت بنت مصر..
اشكرك اولا لهذا الاطراء..
وفي البداية اسمحي لى ان اعرفّك على بعض من جوانب شخصيتي ..
انا مواطن  عاصر  مرحلة ثورة يوليو العظيمة , تلك المرحلة من تاريخنا المعاصر التي كانت تزخر بزخم المشاعر الوطنية والقومية في امتنا العربية..
تلك المرحلة التي كانت تتأجج في نفوس كل العرب من محيطه الى خليجه روح الانفة والعزة بهويتهم القومية ..
انا يا اختي واحد من هؤلاء الملايين الذين كانوا يعيشون الحلم العربي الذي افتقدناه ومازلنا نفتقده ايام المحن  والمهانة التى تعيشها امتي ..
انا مواطن عاصر تلك الثورة  وقدم كغيري من المناضلين التضحيات من اجل هذه الثورة ..
انا احد الذين ترعرعوا  بين احضان الطبقة البرجوازية ولكنها انسلخت عن طبقيتها لاجل هدف اسمى واكبر هو ( الوطنية ) ..
بدأت بهذه المقدمة ليس لغرض التعريف عن هويتي ولكن لابين لك يا أختي ويااخوتي في هذا المنتدى انني لاادافع عن هذه الثورة لغرض ذاتي .. بمعنى انني لم اكن من الذين تطفلوا على هذه الثورة للافادة منها بل كنت قد دفعت ثمنا غاليا ( كغيري الكثيرين ) من تضحيات من اجل مبادئ هذه الثورة..
اخمّن لك انك لم تستطيعي معرفة هويتي بالرغم من كل هذا التعريف .. وهنا بيت القصيد .. لان الملايين من هذه الامة - من مشرقها ومغربها , من شامها وعراقها  قداعتنقت هذه المبادئ ومازالت تعتنقها بل ومازالت تناضل من أجلها ..
ثورة مضى على اندلاعها أكثر من نصف قرن ومازال الاوفياء يهتدون بفكر هذه الثورة .. 
من اين أبدأ لاعدد منجزاتها !
هل أبدأ بقائدها  المتميز في تاريخنا المعاصر الذي لم يجرؤ اعداؤه قبل مؤيديه ان يلغطوا في شخصه الذي ولد فقيرا ومات فقيرا  اللهم الا من من محبة الملايين الملايين في امة يولد القادة فقراء ويموتوا اغنياء اللهم الا من كره الملايين من هذه الامة! ولا اعتقد انني بحاجة للاسهاب في رسم شخصية عبد الناصر!
من اين ابدأ لكي ابين انجازات هذه الثورة .! في فكرها ام انجازاتها الداخلية ام القومية ! فهذا يحتاج الى شرح لايتسع حتما في سطور او صفحات..
ولكن في البداية اولا دعونا  نتفق ان ثورة  23 يوليو ( كنظام ) قد توقفت انجازاتها بعد عام السبعين وبالطبع مازال فكرها  يتّقد نورا ومركزا للاشعاع لجماهير الامة الوفية .. فلو سلّمنا بهذا الامر نستطيع ان نبدأ ونناقش ..
وان رغبتم فللحديث بقية ...

----------


## ابن مصر

[c]الي شباب مصر الطبين من حلاوتها وعيبها[/c] 
هنا تلاقي كل شي تريد تعرفوا عن الثورة 
 
جمال عبد الناصر.. القائد الكاريزمي  


جمال عبد الناصر  
ولد جمال عبد الناصر في حي باكوس بالإسكندرية عام 1918 لأسرة تنتمي إلى قرية بني مرة بمحافظة أسيوط في صعيد مصر، وانتقل في مرحلة التعليم الأولية بين العديد من المدارس الابتدائية حيث كان والده دائم التنقل بحكم وظيفته في مصلحة البريد، فأنهى دراسته الابتدائية في قرية الخطاطبة إحدى قرى دلتا مصر، ثم سافر إلى القاهرة لاستكمال دراسته الثانوية.

حياته العسكرية
بدأ عبد الناصر حياته العسكرية وهو في التاسعة عشرة من عمره، فحاول الالتحاق بالكلية الحربية لكن محاولته باءت بالفشل، فاختار دراسة القانون في كلية الحقوق بجامعة فؤاد (القاهرة حالياً). وحينما أعلنت الكلية الحربية عن قبولها دفعة استثنائية تقدم بأوراقه ونجح هذه المرة، وتخرج فيها برتبة ملازم ثان عام 1938.

عمل جمال عبد الناصر في منقباد بصعيد مصر فور تخرجه، ثم انتقل عام 1939 إلى السودان ورقي إلى رتبة ملازم أول، بعدها عمل في منطقة العلمين بالصحراء الغربية ورقي إلى رتبة يوزباشي (نقيب) في سبتمبر/ أيلول 1942 وتولى قيادة أركان إحدى الفرق العسكرية العاملة هناك. وفي العام التالي انتدب للتدريس في الكلية الحربية وظل بها ثلاث سنوات إلى أن التحق بكلية أركان حرب وتخرج فيها في 12 مايو/ أيار 1948، وتولى تدريس مادة شؤون إدارية ورقي إلى رتبة صاغ ثم بكباشي (مقدم)، وظل بكلية أركان حرب إلى أن قام مع مجموعة من الضباط الأحرار بالثورة يوم 23 يوليو/ تموز 1952.

عبد الناصر وحرب 1948
شارك عبد الناصر في حرب 1948 خاصة في أسدود ونجبا والفالوجا، وربما تكون الهزيمة العربية وقيام دولة إسرائيل قد دفعت بعبد الناصر وزملائه الضباط للقيام بثورة 23 يوليو/ تموز 1952.

عبد الناصر والضباط الأحرار
كان لعبد الناصر دور مهم في تشكيل وقيادة مجموعة سرية في الجيش المصري أطلقت على نفسها اسم الضباط الأحرار، حيث اجتمعت الخلية الأولى في منزله بكوبري القبة في يوليو/ تموز .1949 وضم الاجتماع ضباطاً من مختلف الانتماءات والاتجاهات الفكرية، وانتخب في عام 1950 رئيساً للهيئة التأسيسية للضباط الأحرار. وحينما توسع تنظيم الضباط الأحرار انتخبت قيادة للتنظيم وانتخب عبد الناصر رئيساً لتلك اللجنة، وانضم  إليها اللواء محمد نجيب الذي أصبح فيما بعد أول رئيس جمهورية في مصر بعد نجاح الثورة. 

ثورة 23 يوليو/ تموز 1952
نجح تنظيم الضباط الأحرار ليلة 23 يوليو/ تموز 1952 في القيام بانقلاب عسكري أطلق عليه في البداية حركة الجيش، ثم اشتهرت بعد ذلك باسم "ثورة 23 يوليو". وأسفرت تلك الحركة عن طرد الملك فاروق وإنهاء الحكم الملكي وإعلان الجمهورية. وبعد أن استقرت أوضاع الثورة أعيد تشكيل لجنة قيادة الضباط الأحرار وأصبحت تعرف باسم مجلس قيادة الثورة وكان يتكون من 11 عضواً برئاسة اللواء أركان حرب محمد نجيب.

عبد الناصر رئيساً
سرعان ما دب الخلاف بين عبد الناصر ومحمد نجيب مما أسفر في النهاية عن إعفاء مجلس قيادة الثورة محمد نجيب من جميع مناصبه ووضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية، وقيام مجلس القيادة برئاسة عبد الناصر بمهام رئيس الجمهورية، ثم أصبح في يونيو/ حزيران 1956 رئيساً منتخباً لجمهورية مصر العربية بعد حصوله في استفتاء شعبي على نسبة 99,8% من مجموع الأصوات البالغة حينذاك خمسة ملايين صوت. 

حادثة المنشية
تعرض جمال عبد الناصر في 26 أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1954 لمحاولة اغتيال فاشلة في ميدان المنشية بالإسكندرية استغلها للتخلص من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي اعتبرها خصمه اللدود طوال فترة حكمه التي امتدت 18 عاماً فزج بهم في  السجن الحربي.

تأميم قناة السويس
من أهم القرارات التي اتخذها جمال عبد الناصر قرار بتأميم الشركة العالمية لقناة السويس في 26 يوليو/ تموز 1956، وكان هذا القرار سبباً في العدوان الثلاثي على مصر. 

العدوان الثلاثي
شنت بريطانيا وفرنسا وإسرائيل هجوماً على مصر بسبب قرار تأميم شركة قناة السويس، حيث بدأ الهجوم بقصف إسرائيلي مكثف لمنطقتي الكونتلة ورأس النقب المصريتين، وبعد مقاومة شعبية عنيفة وتدخل روسي انسحبت القوات البريطانية والفرنسية من مصر في 22 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 1956 وتبعتهما بعد ذلك إسرائيل. الوحدة مع سوريا 
أعلن عبد الناصر اتحاداً يضم مصر وسوريا أطلق عليه الجمهورية العربية المتحدة في 22 فبراير/ شباط 1958، لكن الاتحاد لم يستمر طويلاً فانفصلت الدولتان مرة أخرى عام 1961 وظلت مصر محتفظة بلقب الجمهورية العربية المتحدة.

مساندة حركات التحرر
ساند عبد الناصر حركات التحرر الوطني في الدول العربية والأفريقية وبالأخص ثورة الجزائر في الفترة من 1954 إلى 1962 وثورة اليمن في 1962.

هزيمة 1967
تحرشت القوات الإسرائيلية بسوريا في مايو/ أيار 1967 فأعلنت مصر حالة التعبئة العامة في قواتها المسلحة. وتصاعدت الأحداث بسرعة حتى كانت الشرارة التي فجرت الحرب قرار الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر إغلاق مضايق تيران في البحر الأحمر أمام الملاحة الإسرائيلية، فشنت إسرائيل هجومها العنيف في 5 يونيو/ حزيران 1967 مما ألحق هزيمة كبرى بمصر والأردن وسوريا، فاحتلت سيناء والجولان والضفة الغربية والقدس الشرقية، فأعلن عبد الناصر تحمله لمسؤولية هزيمة القوات المسلحة المصرية وضياع سيناء فأعلن استقالته، إلا أن الجماهير المصرية خرجت في مظاهرات تطالب بعدوله عن الاستقالة وإعداد البلاد لمحو آثار الهزيمة، وعاد بالفعل مرة أخرى لتولي منصبه.

بعد الهزيمة
اهتم عبد الناصر بإعادة بناء القوات المسلحة المصرية، ودخل في حرب استنزاف مع إسرائيل عام 1968، وكان من أبرز أعماله في تلك الفترة بناء شبكة صواريخ الدفاع الجوي.

مشروع روجرز
عرض وزير الخارجية الأميركية وليم روجرز مبادرة سياسية لتشجيع الدول العربية وإسرائيل على وقف إطلاق النار والبدء في مباحثات سلام تحت إشراف الممثل الشخصي للأمين العام للأمم المتحدة غونار يارنغ بهدف تنفيذ قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 242 الداعي إلى انسحاب إسرائيل من الأراضي التي احتلتها في5 يونيو/ حزيران 1967. ووافقت مصر والأردن على المبادرة وأعلمتا واشنطن بذلك يوم 8/7/1970 إلا أن العديد من الدول العربية رفضت المبادرة ومنها منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية التي أصدرت بياناً في 25/7/1970 اعتبرت فيه أن أي مبادرة تقوم على أساس قرار 242 تمثل اعترافاً ضمنياً بدولة إسرائيل، وتنازلاً نهائياً عن هدف تحرير فلسطين التي احتلت عام 1948. وفسرت المنظمة نص قرار 242 الذي يدعو إلى انسحاب إسرائيل من أراض احتلت قبل عام 1967 تفريطاً بالقدس، وفسرت كذلك النص على إعادة وقف إطلاق النار على أنه حظر لنشاط المقاومة الفلسطينية. 

الاجتماع الأخير 
كان اجتماع مؤتمر القمة العربي في 28 سبتمبر/ أيلول عام 1970 بالقاهرة لوقف القتال الناشب بين المقاومة الفلسطينية والجيش الأردني والذي عرف بأحداث أيلول الأسود هو آخر اجتماع يحضره الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر، حيث عاد من مطار القاهرة بعد أن ودع أمير الكويت. وأعلن عن وفاته بعد 18 عاماً قضاها في السلطة ليتولى الحكم من بعده نائبه محمد أنور السادات.

 
محمد أنور السادات.. أول معاهدة صلح  


محمد أنور السادات 
ولد محمد أنور السادات بقرية ميت أبو الكوم التابعة لمحافظة المنوفية بمصر في 25 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 1918 في أسرة ريفية كبيرة يصل تعداد أفرادها إلى 13، ولأب يعمل موظفا في أحد المستشفيات العسكرية. وبعد أن أكمل دراسته الثانوية التحق بالكلية الحربية وتخرج فيها عام 1938.

نشاطه السياسي
كان محمد أنور السادات سياسيا نشطا منذ شبابه، لذلك اعتقلته السلطات البريطانية مرتين بتهمة الاتصال بالألمان أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939 – 1945)، وارتبط اسمه في تلك الفترة بعملية اغتيال السياسي المصري أمين عثمان عام 1946 بعد أن اتهمته الحركة الوطنية بالتعامل مع الإنجليز.

أكسبته تلك الأحداث شهرة فاختير من قبل مجموعة الضباط الأحرار التي قامت بثورة 23 يوليو/ تموز 1952 ليلقي بيانها الأول في الإذاعة المصرية والذي أعلن فيه إنهاء الحكم الملكي والتحول إلى الحكم الجمهوري.

بعد الثورة 
تولى بعد نجاح الثورة عدة مناصب من أهمها منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية في الفترة من 1964 - 1966، ثم اختاره الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر مرة أخرى للمنصب نفسه عام 1969.

رئيسا
وعقب وفاة عبد الناصر 1970 أصبح السادات ثالث رئيس لمصر بعد محمد نجيب وجمال عبد الناصر. وكانت أخطر القرارت التي اتخذها بعد عامين من توليه المنصب هو الاستعداد لخوض حرب مع إسرائيل الذي بدأه عام 1972 بإبعاد الخبراء العسكريين الروس الموجودين في الجيش المصري آنذاك.

حرب 1973
اتخذ قراراه التاريخي بالتنسيق مع الجبهة السورية بشن حرب مباغتة على إسرائيل أحرز من خلالها انتصارا عسكريا جزئيا في 6 أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1973 استرد به جزءا من شبه جزيرة سيناء التي احتلتها إسرائيل عام 1967.

ولم تستطع مصر وةسوريا أن تحققا في حرب 1973 الانتصار الكبير الذي حلمت به الجماهير العربية لأسباب عديدة.

زيارة إسرائيل
ولم تكد تمر أربع سنوات على وقف إطلاق النار بين مصر وإسرائيل حتى فاجأ السادات العالم عام 1977 بزيارته للقدس وإلقائه خطابا في الكنيست الإسرائيلي دعا فيه إلى السلام.

وكان رد الفعل العربي على تلك الخطوة قويا إذ لم يكن مهيأ بعد للجلوس مع الإسرائيليين وجها لوجه ناهيك عن توقيع معاهدة سلام معهم، لذا كان قرار المقاطعة العربية لمصر ونقل مقر جامعة الدول العربية من القاهرة إلى تونس. وانتهت المسيرة السلمية المصرية الإسرائيلية في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية بالتوقيع على اتفاقية كامب ديفد في 26 مارس/ آذار 1979.

جائزة نوبل للسلام
وبينما كان السادات يتهم بالخيانة من قبل الدول العربية الرافضة لمساعي السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية، كان العالم الغربي يمنحه جائزة نوبل هو وشريكه في العملية السلمية مناحيم بيغن عام 1978.

الاغتيال
ولم يستطع السادات أن يحافظ على مكتسباته التي حققها من خلال انتصار الجيش المصري في حرب أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول طويلا، إذ سرعان ما بدأ الرأي العام المحلي يتغير تجاهه خاصة بعد أن أمر في سبتمبر/ أيلول عام 1981 باعتقال 1600 من القيادات الإسلامية والشيوعية والمسيحية دون سبب واضح. وكانت عملية الانتقام غير متوقعة، فقد اغتيل الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات في ليلة عرسه كما قيل، في احتفاله بذكرى انتصار القوات المصرية على الجيش الإسرائيلي في حرب 1973 أثناء عرض عسكري، فقد أطلق عليه النار مجموعة من الإسلاميين ينتمون إلى جماعة الجهاد في مصر فأردوه قتيلا في أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول عام 1981.

----------


## ابن مصر

ثورة يوليو 1952: خمسون عاماً 

مقالة اخري عن ثورة يوليو 
مقالة اخري ايضا 
والباقية قادمة
ابن مصر

----------


## saroo02

هايل إبن مصر الغالي شرح مفصل لفترة من رئأسة عبد الناصر والسادات ولكن هل إلغاء الحزاب السياسية في عهد عبدالناصر كان في مصلحة مصر وهل النعرات الكذابة الذي كان يطلقها عبدالناصر والاندفاع في اشياء قد تضر بمصر في مصلحة مصر مثل إعلان الحرب علي إسرائيل دون الاستعداد لها وهل تري أنه قال انا اتحمل الهزيمة وأقدم إستقالتي هل تري في  هذا  تحمل للمسؤلية فعلا وتمثلية يطلقا في وسط الغضب الجامح من الشعب المصري والناس كلها مش عاوزة تتعرض من قريب أو من بعيد إلي سياسات القمع الذي كان يتبعها عبد الناصر لية وأعوانة إنتوا متفرجتوش علي هوانم جاردن ستي ولا إية

----------


## ابن البلد

نعيب زمانا و العيب فينا وما لزمانا عيب سوانااااااااا

أنا مش فاهم حاجه

----------


## ابن مصر

اخي العزيز saroo02 انا اريد ان اغرق معك في الكلام بدون معرفة وبدون دليل وكل ما استطيع ان اقولة لك وكلي حزن من كلامك هذا مع علمي بانك لا تدرك ماذا تقول  
اتقس اللة في لسانك واتقي اللة في بلدك واتقي اللة ان تقول شي  بغير الحق وانت تجاهلوا 
هناك فرق بين رايك وبين التاريخ الذي لا نستطيع ان نغيروا
يا خسارة --اة لو تعرف بحق اللة الراحل جمال عبد الناصر 
الذي لم نري مثل ويمكن ابدا
ابن مصر

----------


## ابن مصر

[c]اخي العزيز انت قلت علي عبد الناصر بانة كذاب --حاشك[/c] [c]اين هو الكذاب [/c] [c]وهل النعرات الكذابة الذي كان يطلقها عبدالناصر[/c] 
ما دليك اخي العزيز علي هذة الجملة
اني في انتظار ردك 
ابن مصر

----------


## مناضل

يابن مصر الغالية ..
مهما غسلوا أدمغة الاجيال فسيبقى عبد الناصر رمز الامة العربية وسيبقى  فكره الحلم الذي يراود كل مواطن شريف يؤمن بعروبيته ويخلص لقوميته ..
ان ثورة  عبد الناصر التي صدّرت فكرها الخالد في كل اقليم من اقاليمنا العربية مازالت راسخة قوية في نفوس شعوبنا العربية ..
ولعل من سخريات القدر ان تجد فكره النيّر متعمقا في أجيال اوطاننا العربية ومازال الاقوى بين شعوبنا المستضعفة ..
فكم من قوى وحركات واحزاب خارج مصر - وانا أحدهم - تحمل هذه الفكر وتناضل من أجله ..
اما الغريب والغريب ان أسمع من ابناء مصر هذا التحامل على بطلهم هذا ..
اهو عقوق منهم ام غسل عقول.. ام ان عبد الناصر قد ولد في المكان غير المناسب ..!
فياليته يعود في هذا الزمان ..فما أحوجنا اليوم الى قائد عظيم مثله !

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

تحية خاصة للأستاذ محيي ابراهيم علي ردوده علي موضوعك يا بسنت وبتحيته التي يستحقها لارائه الكثيرة القيمة في هذا المكان , قد نعيده للمشاركة ونعيد ارائه القيمة لتقرأ مع مواضيع مشابهة عليها اشتباك حاد بين انصار ثورة يوليو ومنتقديها

----------


## مشالي

ثورة يوليو ما لها وما عليها
شئ جميل أن نرى من يدافع عن الثورة ومن يهاجمها وأنا بالطبع لن أستطيع أن أناظرهم أو أكون ندا لهم وأنا من مواليد 1970 ولكن ...
وكأحد شباب الجيل الحالي يمكنني أن أرى بعض الأمور التي ربما نشعر نحن بها ولا يمكن أن يشعر بها من سبقنا من أجيال
الثورة مما لا شك فيه كانت عمل عظيم وأعاد لمصر هيبتها كدولة لها حق التواجد في المجتمع الدولي وربما كانت الثورة هي الحجر الأول في جعل بلدنا ذات كلمة يعتد بها في الدول العربية والشرق الأوسط
ولكن هناك بعض العيوب
أولا :- كان من المفروض بعد نجاح الثورة مباشرة أن نخرج من التبعية للحكم العسكري للحكم المدني ومهما قيل لي في هذا الشأن فأنا لن أقتنع به ولسبب بسيط جدا وهو أن مكان عملي ويمكن للسادة الأعضاء معرفتة ببساطة من ملفي الشخصي بالمنتدى قد عايشت معنى الأدارة العسكرية لمنظمة مدنية وبدفعات متتالية ورأيت بما لا يترك لي مجالا للشك أنه له من العيوب الخطيرة وخاصة في المجال الأقتصادي 
ثانيا :- بدأ من بعد فترة الثورة بزمن قليل تكون مراكز القوى الأقتصادية وظهور طبقة من رجال الأعمال تفوق في نفوذها وسطوتها الملكية نفسها وهذا أعتقد واضح جدا للجميع
ثالثا :- بالنسبة لطبقة الحرامية السمان فأعتقد أنها كانت موجودة قبل الثورة وما زالت موجودة الآن وربما يرجع توافر المناخ السليم لنمو هذه الطبقة دائما الى بعض طبائعنا كمصريين أو كما بقول المثل ( قال له ايه فرعنك يا فرعون ... قال ما لقيتش حد يلمني )
رابعا :- من أخطر مساوئ ما بعد الثورة هو بدء انقراض الطبقة المتوسطة فأصبح هناك نوعين من البشر ( فراعنة - وناس غلابة )

أعتقد أنة من الظلم أن نحكم على نجاح الثورة في عصرنا هذا لأنها وقتها كانت خطوة ناجحة جدا ولكن المشكلة فيما بعد الثورة وهو ما وصل بنا الى ما نحن فيه الآن
المشكلة في أننا أصبنا بالشلل عند يوم 24 يوليو ( التالي للثورة ) واعتبرنا أن قمة النجاح هو الثورة نفسها ولم نخطط لما بعدها
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا استاذي الدكتور عمرو اسماعيل على رفع الموضوع والتحية التي يستحقها اخي واستاذي العزيز جدا محيي والذي فشلت
معه كل محاولات ارجاعه الي المنتدى الاول بسبب انشغاله الشديد كما سبق واخبرني الا اني ومع الحاحي الشديد عليه
باقدر احرجه وارجعه الينا يكتب موضوعين ويغيب من جديد .. اعدك دكتور عمرو باعادة المحاولات الاحراجية
مع الاستاذ محي الغالي

اشكرك اخي مشالي على المشاركة وانا ايضا اؤيدك تماما في رأيك

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


بسنت

----------


## الصعيدي

موضوع مهم جدا .. وشائك جدا .. ولكن مادام الكل لازم يقول رأيه .. فلا بأس .. طبعا كنت أفضل - ولو إنه صعب جداً - إن الكلام يكون عن الثورة نفسها مش عن الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر .. وأنا باقول صعب لإن الثورة وعهد الثورة عند الكثيرين يعني عبد الناصر .. وعبد الناصر فقط .. وليه كنت بافضل ما يتطرقش الموضوع إلى عبد الناصر كشخص .. لإن هذا الرجل له من الكاريزمية .. ومن الرصيد الإعلامي الهائل ما حوله في أنظار الكثيرين إلى شبه إله .. لا يخطئ .. كله حسنات وليست له مساوئ .. لم يجد التاريخ بمثله .. وطبعا كل واحد له الحق إنه يعتقد أي شيء .. لايجب الحجر على فكر أحد .. وكل واحد حر في رأيه عن الإنسان اللي بيحبه ..
وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فمشاركتي ستكون في موضوع أظن إن المشاركين السابقين لم يتطرقوا إليه .. منعا للتكرار .. وسيكون طرحي عن :

ثورة 23 يوليو وأخلاقيات وقيم الشعب المصرييقول الشاعر : 

إنما الأمــم الأخلاق مابقـــيت
فإن همو ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا
ولهذا فلابد أن ننظر بعين الاعتبار إلى قيم وأخلاقيات الشعب المصري قبل وبعد الثورة كجانب أساسي من جوانب التقييم

أولاً : الحرية بلا شك هي أغلى ما يمتلكه الإنسان في هذه الدنيا .. ويكفي أن نذكر هنا أن الله عزوجل قد ترك لعباده الحرية في أن يؤمنوا به أو أن يكفروا وكل سيحاسب في الآخرة عن هذه الحرية .. والأمة المتقدمة والأمة المتحضرة هي الأمة التي تحترم حريات أبنائها .. وبقدر حماية النظام لحريات الأفراد وحقوقهم بقدر ما يستمر هذا النظام أو يتآكل لأن الذي يعمل على بقائه هو الشعب نفسه الذي يسعى إلى الحرية ولا يرضى بها بديلا .. وتحت شعار حماية الثورة وإنجازات الثورة وقمع أعداء الثورة .. فقد ألغت الثورة كل الحريات السياسية والتي يكفلها الدستور لكل أبناء الوطن .. ولم تعد هنا قنوات شرعية لممارسة الحياة السياسية إلا من خلال الاتحاد الاشتراكي المؤيد للنظام الحاكم .. فلم تعد هناك معارضة ولم يعد هناك رأي آخر .. ولم يعد هناك من يجرؤ على قول لا .. واعتُبِر (ورأيت هذا حتى وقتنا هذا وعلى صفحات هذا المنتدى من بعض المشاركين) اعتبُِر كل من يعارض الرئيس عبد الناصر أو نظامه الحاكم عميلا لأمريكا وللإمبريالية وعدوا للوطن و ... و ... و .. فعلت هذا الثورة وعلمت الناس أن الخير لهم أن يمشوا جنب الحيط .. وإلا

ثانيا : سخرت الثورة الجهاز الإعلامي لخدمتها والدعاية لرموزها حتى رضع الأطفال حب النظام الحاكم .. وهذا ليس من حق الحكومة .. على الجهاز الإعلامي إن يرسخ ويكرس حب الوطن ومصلحة الوطن ولكن هل كان هذا شعور الناس حقا في هذا العهد وبالتالي العهود التالية .. ما أعلمه أن الثورة استخدمت سلاح الإعلام لغرس حب الوطن عندما تعلق هذا الأمر بالحرب مع العدو الصهيوني .. وهذا الشعور لم تغرسه الثورة في نفوس أبناء هذا الشعب لأن حب مصر والذود عن ترابها هو شعور فطري موجود عند كل مصري .. ولكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بأمور الوظيفة وأكل العيش ومطالب الحياة فقد تربى عند الشعب شعور بالسلبية وغض الطرف عن مساوئ القيادة إيثارا للسلامة وخوفا من تقرير يكتب من هذا أو ذاك حتى ولو كان ذلك على حساب مصلحة العمل ومصلحة الشعب ومصلحة الوطن .. إذاً فقد تغلب عند الناس إرضاء النظام على مصلحة الوطن

ثالثا : لكل أمة هوية .. وبقدر انتماء الشعب وإحساسه بهويته الحقيقية .. بقدر ما يكون ارتقاؤه وصدارته بين الأمم .. وكمسلمين .. فليس هناك من ينكر أن هوية الشعب المصري هي الإسلام .. ولكي لا نقع في فخ إشكالية الإسلام السياسي ونظام الحكم .. فحديثي هنا هو عن أخلاقيات الإسلام والتي كانت دائما تميز هذا الشعب الكريم .. والتي يتحسر الكثيرون اليوم على غيابها وانعدامها .. من الشهامة والمروءة والسعي في قضاء الحوائج لغير مصلحة أو منفعة منتظرة .. إلى احترام الكبير وبر الوالدين .. الى التدين الشخصي كالالتزام بفرائض الدين مثل صلاة الجماعة والحجاب والاحتشام .. لا أظن أنني أتجنى على الثورة حين أقول أنها قد حاربت كل هذه المظاهر فأصبح الحجاب رجعية و انتشرت موضة الميكرو والميني .. ونجح الجهاز الأمني في تخويف الناس من تهمة ارتياد المساجد بانتظام فيما عدا صلاة الجمعة وكبار السن .. هذه أمور يعرفها الجميع .. ولست هنا أتحدث عن الحقبة الناصرية فحسب ولكن هذه الأخلاقيات تراكمية .. وتأتير الثقافة الاشتراكية وأحيانا الشيوعية وتأثر الكثيرين من أصحاب القرار بالدراسة في روسيا والدول الشيوعية وسفرهم المستمر إليها .. كل هذا أفرز طبقة من المثقفين وصناع القرار عملت على سلخ الشعب المصري عن أخلاقياته وسلوكياته وعاداته وتقاليده على المدى الطويل .. واستبدلت هوية هذا الشعب بهوية قومية عربية هي في الأصل فكرة قامت على أيدي بعض النصارى في مواجهة القومية الطورانية التركية ولا تصلح لأن تكون مشروعا لأمة تريد النهوض .. فلم تلبث أن تهاوت بمجرد أن غاب حامي الفكرة ومنظرها

وختاما أقول .. لئن كان للثورة إنجازات  - وقد كان لها فعلاً - على الصعيد الاقتصادي في إقامة صناعات ثقيلة ومصانع سلاح .. أو مشاريع قومية مثل السد العالي وتأميم قناة السويس .. أو بناء جيش وطني قوي .. فإن هدمها للأخلاقيات والقيم العريقة .. وسلخها للأمة عن هويتها الإسلامية الأصيلة قد أدى إلى هزيمة عسكرية قاسية لم يمنع التسليح الجيد من وقوعها وكان من نتاجه ما نحن فيه الآن من تحلل اجتماعي و خلقي .. وضياع الكثير من هذه الإنجازات .. وأخطر هذه الخسائر هو غياب الشعور بالانتماء للوطن وللأمة وقد كان هذه نتيجة حتمية لشعب يُحرم في بلاده من الحرية .. ويجرد من الكرامة .. ولايعرف له هوية واضحة.

كلمة أخيرة حتى لا نبخس أقدار الناس .. الكثيرون ممن عاشوا هذه الحقبة وبالذات فترة الستينيات عاشوها فعلاً بحب لهذا البلد وبالذات من حاربوا على أرض سيناء وأشعر أنهم يعتبرون الانتقادات الموجهة لهذا العهد هي اتهامات لأشخاصهم .. وأننا حين نتحدث فساد النظام في هذا العهد فكأنما نعنيهم .. لا يمكن لأي منصف أن يتهم أبناء هذا الشعب الذين كانوا ضحية التضليل الإعلامي .. وممارسات النظام .. وحين نقول أن سياسات النظام أدت إلى هزيمة عسكرية ثقيلة فإننا لا نقصد أبداً الطعن أو التجريح في الجندي المصري الشجاع الذي تركته قيادته ينسحب انسحابا مخزيا لم يكن يريده ولم يكن له فيه خيار وإنما كان ضحية لنظام الثورة الذي نتألم لممارساته كما تألم آباؤنا وإخواننا من مرارة الأسر والقتل على أيدي اليهود .. فالمقصود ليس أبناء هذا الشعب وإنما الفئة المنتفعة الوصولية التي استغلته لتحقيق مآرب شخصية و أطماع أضرت بالبلاد والعباد 

أرجوكم يا جماعة ماحدش يضرب .. آآي
الصعيدي

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا يا أخي الصعيدي على مشاركتك القيمة
وتأكد ان مفيش ضرب ولا حاجة لاننا كلنا بنعبر
عن ارائنا واختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية
بالاضافة الي اني مقتنعه كتير كلامك وانا بقا صاحبة الموضوع
واللي يخالف رأيي له كل  كل كل كل التحية  :: 


بسنت

----------


## شاهين

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم
ان جيت للحق يا اخ الصعيدي
محدش يزعل انا مبحبش اتكلم في حكاية الثورة دي لاني غير معترف بيها
والفوائد العائدة منها اقل او لا تذكر بجانب ما حدث من بلاوي بسببها
واللله اعلم
اتمنى الا اكون ظلمت حد  ::

----------


## شاهين

> شكرا يا أخي الصعيدي على مشاركتك القيمة
> وتأكد ان مفيش ضرب ولا حاجة لاننا كلنا بنعبر
> عن ارائنا واختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية
> بالاضافة الي اني مقتنعه كتير كلامك وانا بقا صاحبة الموضوع
> واللي يخالف رأيي له كل كل كل كل التحية 
> 
> 
> بسنت


اهلا اخت بسنت
واهلا بالتحدي وتحية لك بالفعل

----------


## ahmed78

أنا عاوز أقول حاجة بابا الله يرحمه كان دايما يقولهالى لما كنت اسأله عن الثورة
قاللى
"يا ابنى لولا الثورة كان زمانك وزمان ناس كتير زيك مش متعلمين وبيشتغلوا فى الأرض وميعرفوش أى حاجة عن الدنيا
لولا الثورة مكناش عرفنا يعنى إيه كرامة ويعنى إيه انك زيك زى غيرك
لولا الثورة مكانش فيه تعليم ولا كهربا ولا تلفزيون ولا اى حاجة من دى
لولا الثورة كان فيه كل سنة فيضان بيعيشنا فى رعب
مهما قالولك عن عيوب وكوارث الثورة افتكر دايما الحاجات الحلوة اللى عملتها ولولاها مكنتش اتعلمت ومكنتش عرفت يعنى ايه عيوب ومميزات اساسا"

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

لك مني كل التقدير ولوالدك رحمه الله وادخله فسيج جناته علي رايكما فهو الحقيقة في رايي .. تحياتي لل يا احمد من واحد  كان والده رحمه الله يعترف انه لم يتعب في تربيته وتعليمه مثلما يتعب هو في تعليم  وتربية اولاده والبحث عن لقمة العيش الشريفة لهم في شرق الارض ومغاربها

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لك اخي شاهين على المشاركة
وشكرا لك اخي احمد على الاضافة الرائعة كعادتك
وشكرا لك استاذي الغالي عمرو اسماعيل على التواجد الرائع
واتمنى ان حضرتك ما تكونش زعلان مننا بس حضرتك اللي رفعت الموضوع
ولكن انا مش بانكر مزايا الثورة ولكن انا حزينة على الناس الطيبة اللي مشيت 
وحلت مكانها ناس ليس لهم من صفات المصري بطيبته وفطرته شيء

بسنت

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

انا لا يمكن ازعل منك يا بنت مصر .. اختلاف الرأي في تقييم التجارب والاشخاص هو شيء صحي وجميل طالما كان الهدف هو رفعة شأن مصر ومستقبلها وكانت لغة الحوار المهذبة هي اسلوبنا , تلك اللغة  الهادئة التي تعطينا انت دائما مثلا لها  .. لقد رفعت هذا الموضوع لهذا السبب بالذات لاقول اننا ممكن ان نختلف بلغة مهذبة راقية تجعل فعلا الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية 
تحياتي لك يا بنت مصر فانت غالية مثل مصر تماما وارجو ان توصلي تحياتي لمحيي ابراهيم وتقنعيه بالعودة

----------


## gamalelnagar197

بنت مصر 

يا ستنا وتاج راسنا وشرفنا وعرضنا 

ارى انكم تخلطون الزمان بحسن نية شديدة 
يا ستنا 
الثورة ماتت مع صانعها وقائدها للاسف 
قتلناها بتخلينا عنها 
ولكنكم تحاسبون الثورة على وضعنا التعيس الذى نعيشه اليوم 
وهذا ظلم كبير 
ما نعيش فيه اليوم لا علاقة للثورة به 
بل هو نتاج قتلنا للثورة
اما كلماتكم عن عهد ما قبل الثورة فارى انها تاخذ التاريخ من بعض تمثيليات وافلام التليفزيون 
من اجلك يا ستنا 
ومن اجل كل جيلك الغاضب 
ومن اجل كوم اللحم الذى تحلمين به 
ساسمح لنفسى بقراءة تاريخ ثورة يوليو كله عليكم 
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار
اموت و اعرف جبتى كوم اللحم دى منين ههههههههههههههه

----------


## شاهين

> أنا عاوز أقول حاجة بابا الله يرحمه كان دايما يقولهالى لما كنت اسأله عن الثورة
> قاللى
> "يا ابنى لولا الثورة كان زمانك وزمان ناس كتير زيك مش متعلمين وبيشتغلوا فى الأرض وميعرفوش أى حاجة عن الدنيا
> لولا الثورة مكناش عرفنا يعنى إيه كرامة ويعنى إيه انك زيك زى غيرك
> لولا الثورة مكانش فيه تعليم ولا كهربا ولا تلفزيون ولا اى حاجة من دى
> لولا الثورة كان فيه كل سنة فيضان بيعيشنا فى رعب
> مهما قالولك عن عيوب وكوارث الثورة افتكر دايما الحاجات الحلوة اللى عملتها ولولاها مكنتش اتعلمت ومكنتش عرفت يعنى ايه عيوب ومميزات اساسا"


جزاك الله خيرا اخ احمد78 ده انت زيي مواليد 78 ان لم اكن مخطئ  ::  

رحم الله والدك واسكنه فسيح جناته ان شاء الله

ربنا يجزي كل واحد على قدر ما عمله

لكن يا اخي الكريم ان الكرمة ناخذها من اسلامنا من اله الواحد الاحد ليس من بشر يسيئون ويستغفرون الله مثلنا 

وان كان ولابد من بشر فهو سيد الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم

على العموم هم كلهم بين يدي الله تعالى والله رحيم غفور


وجزاكي الله خيرا يا اخت بنت مصر

----------


## الصاعق

أنا شايف أن الكلام العام هيضيع الموضوع 
لذا أقترح تحديد نقاط للمناقشة حسب الترتيب التاريخي للأخحداث وعندما نفرغ من نقطة ننتقل للتالية حتى لا نغفل إنجازاً أو جريمة.
حقائق ما قبل الثورة 
1- الملك فارق كان ضد الاحتلال وسمح لضباط الجيش بالانخاط في المقاومة في منطقة القناة .....حقيقة 
الملك فاروق كان يفعل هذا لمصلحته الخاصة ..............................................رأي وليس حقيقة وقلبل للنقاش
الملك فارق كان يفعل هذا بدافع الوطنية ..................................................  .رأي وليس حقيقة وقلبل للنقاش
2- ساد مصر في هذه الفترة ظلم طبقي رهيب ونظام إقطاعي ( وليس رأسمالي والفرق كبير ) ....حقيقه
3-كان يوجد في مصر ديموقراطية وتداول للسلطة..........................................حق  يقة 
4- كان الإنجليز يتدخلون أحياناً ويقصون الحكومات الوطنية .................................حقيقة
5- دخول حرب 48 كان قرار فارق بهدف مناصرة فلسطين..................................حقيقة 
6- الأسلحة الفاسدة وهم قصد به تغطية فشل الجيش.........................................حقيق  ة
( المحكمة العسكرية برأت جميع المتهمين في قضية الأسلحة الفاسدة بعد الثورة والوضوع ملفق )
7- لهزيمة في فلسطين كامنت لعوامل خارجة عن إرادة الجيش المصري........................حقيقة
8- الثورة بدأت فكرتها كإنقلاب بهدف تغيير وزير الحربية فحسب...............................حقيقة ( أنظر مكتابات مجلس قيادة الثورة )
9- تم عزل الملك كاستثمار لنجاح الإنقلاب..........................................  .......حقيقة
10- فارق رفض الاستعانة بسلاح الفرسان ( المدرعات ) الموالي له لتجنب حرب أهلية ..........حقيقة
11- رجال الثورة عاملوا فاروق بكل النبل والاحترام........................................ح  قيقة
12- فاروق حتى وفاته كان علم مصر يرفرف على شرفة منزله في إيطاليا ......................حقيقة
13- رجال الثورة كان يملؤهم الدافع الوطني في البداية وهو ما دفعهم للمخاطرة بحياتهم ............حقيقة
مرحلة الثورة
1- لم يكن الضباط الشبان على قدر من العلم السياسي والاقتصادي يؤهلهم لاستلام ناصية الحكم......حقيقة
2- تم إقالة محمد نجيب من رئاسة الجمهورية بسبب دعوته لإعادة تشكيل الحياة النيابية وعودة الجيش للثكنات.....حقيقة
إذاً لم يرغب الضباط في ترك الحكم وهنا دخل هدف حب السلطة إلى جانب الوطنية وقد يكون الدافع هو عدم الثقة بالسياسيين ولكن الحقيقه أنهم وقفوا ضد الديموقراطية كما تقول سجلاتهم ونترك الدوافع للنقاش
3- قرارات القثورة استهدفت اساساً الإصلاح الاجتماعي....................................حقيقة
4- القرارات كان لها تأثيرات لإيجابية على المدى القصير وسلبية على المدى البعيج ( مثل الإصلاح الزراعي ) ....حقيقة
5- الناس أحبوا عبد الناصر ممثلاً لهم الأمل في الغد ولم يحكم مصر رغماً عن الشعب..........حقيقة
6- جمال عبد الناصر كان رجلاً وطنياً وكان يعيش في شقة عادية ..........................حقيقة
7- طغمة الظباط المحيطين به أكثرهم افسدته السلطة .....................................حقيقة
8-جلاء الإنجليز عن مصر إنجاز رائع للثورة ...........................................حقيقة
9- جلاء الإنجليز عن مصر محصلة جهد المصريين منذ سعد زغلول وحتى دور الثورة ........حقيقة
10- الظباط المحيطين بعبد الناصر استولوا على الكثير من الثروات .......................حقيقة
11- قرار التأميم عام 1965 كان رد فعل على وقف أمريكا لتمويل السد ...................حقيقة
واتوقف هنا 
إلى اللقاء
الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

وبهذا نتقدم خطوة إيجابية في النقاش ونفرق بين الأراء القابلة للنقاش والحقائق الصلبة التي عندما نضعها متجاورة نصل للرأي السديد
أن بس هقول رأي العام سريعاً
الثورة ليها لإيجابيات وسلبيات بس سلبياتها اكتر
كمان للإنصاف 
1- جمال عبد الناصر زعيم وطني صادق النوايا وإن أخطاء فهو بشر وخطأه عن غير عمد حيث أنه ضابط وليس رجل سياسة أو اقتصاد
2- في حين أن أغلب الضباط الباقيين أداروا مصر كأنها عزبتهم الخاصة وكانوا على قدر كبير من الفساد
3- عبد الناصر بوصفه رئيس الجمهورية كان مسؤلاً عما يفعلون أيضاً
ده ملخص رأيي لعدم الإطالة وإن كنت سأواصل رص الحقائق حتى نتناقش ونستفيد
وإن شاء الله سوف أقراء كافة التعليقات بعناية بهدف الاستفادة والاستزاده من العلم
ولإن ثبت لدى واقتنعت بأن أحد أرائي كان خطاء فسأعترف بذلك على هذه الصفحة وانا سعيد لأني صححت اخطائي
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## شاهين

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ احمد سيد

----------


## الصاعق

وجزاك يا أخي الحبيب شاهين

----------


## ahmed78

*أخ شاهين
أولاً : أنا فعلا من مواليد 78 واعتقد انك شاهين زميلنا اللى فى منتدى جماهير الأهلى .. صح؟
ثانياً : موضوع الكرامة والديموقراطية :
لا اختلف معك إن الكرامة مستمدة من الدين الإسلامى (سواء بالقرآن أو بتعاليم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم) بس أحب اوضح حقيقة إن الدين الإسلامى كان موجود قبل الثورة يعنى كان فيه مفهوم الكرامة ودى حاجة محدش يقدر ينكرها بس محدش كان بيدل عليها مشكلة الدين إننا بنسلم بيه كأمر واقع مسلم بيه ولا تجادل ولا تناقش حتى لا تقع فى المحظور وإن اللى الشيخ يقوله أو الأمام لا مردود له وانه كلام مقدس وده غلط ( يكفى إن الملك هوا اللى بيعين المفتى وشيخ الازهر والمثال الشيخ مصطفى المراغى رحمه الله ) الكرامة فعلا مستمدة من الإسلام بس يكفى إنك تخفى آيات الكرامة والاحاديث الدالة عليها من الدراسة والخطب واخاديث الناس وهتلاقى الناس تنساها ( زى ما بيعملوا فى الجهاد دلوقتى ) يكفى إنك مثلا تقول للناس " طاعة ولى الأمر واجبة ، طاعة ولى الأمر من طاعة الله " وشوف بقى الناس هتعمل إيه ده إحنا لحد دلوقتى بنهتم بالموالد وزيارة الأضرحة إلخ إلخ أنا قصدى إن مفهوم الكرامة كان موجود بس مختفى الناس متعرفش عنه حاجة الناس الفلاحيين والعمال اللى بيمثلوا النسبة الأكبر من شعب مصر يبقى مين اللى ينبهم على الكرامة هوا دى المعنى اللى قصده والدى بالكرامة مين اللى قالك إنك من حقك تتعلم من حقك تعرف وتشارك وتملك أرضك واللى تتعب بيه هتلاقيه هيبقى بتاعك ( على فكرة انا بتكلم على المبادىء لأنى اعرف ان كان فيه قصور فى التنفيذ طبعاً ) هيا دى الكرامة اللى نبهتنا ليها الثورة صحيح إن كان فيه جزء الديموقراطية وكان مفقود ولا استطيع ان انكر ان الديموقراطية جزء لا يتجزء من الكرامة بس انا عندى مداخلة او اعتراض ، حد فيكم ممكن يقوللى إيه معنى الديموقراطية ؟؟ هل هيا حكم الشعب بالشعب ؟؟ ولا تداول السلطة بين الأحزاب ؟؟ اكيد طبعا هيا الاولى انما التانية ممكن تتحقق او لا فممكن مع الديموقراطية حزب واحد يحكم طالما بيحقق امال الناس اكتر من الاحزاب الاخرى عظيم جدا طيب ازاى نتوقع من شعب أغلبيته أمى كل اهتماماته لقمة العيش يحكم نفسه بنفسه ازاى نعمل انتخابات حرة مع ناس بتبصم ومعاها ختم وممكن تشتريها بأكلة كباب او لحمة (لا زالت الطريقة سارية حتى الآن) يا راجل ده احنا لحد دلوقتى مش عارفين ننفذ الديموقراطية صح وبعدين هل فعلا كان فيه ديموقراطيه قبل الثورة؟ محدش يقولى ان كان فيه تداول سلطة بالعكس كان فيه فى السلطة مثلث الانجليز والملك و الوفد والباقى احزاب ضعيفة تدور فى فلكهم تيجى الحكم لما الانجليز والملك يملوا من الوفد ويمشوا لما يحصل تقارب وهكذا والدليل حادث 4 فبراير 1942 ودلائل تانية كتيرة (زى 4 حكومات فى 6 شهور منهم حكومتين مسكوا مع بعض) تداول السلطة لازم يكون برأى الشعب وموافقته ونتيجة متطلباته هوا مش اى حد تانى بس المشكلة ان الشعب كان غير مؤهل بس اعترف ان من أخطاء الثورة الفادحة (اخطاء الثورة هيا أخطاء عبد الناصر لانه قائدها ومسئول عنها سواء تمت الاخطاء بعلمه أو لا) اخطأت الثورة انهم معلموش الناس معنى الديموقراطية انما علموهم الحوف والقمع وان فيه حزب واحد وتنظيم واحد وده كان المفروض ميحصلش ولازم نبدأ نتعلم يعنى إيه ديموقراطية ويعنى إيه حقوق وواجبات وازاى نقدر نعرف مصلحتنا مع مين وللحديث بقية إنشاء الله*

----------


## شاهين

> *أخ شاهين
> أولاً : أنا فعلا من مواليد 78 واعتقد انك شاهين زميلنا اللى فى منتدى جماهير الأهلى .. صح؟
> ثانياً : موضوع الكرامة والديموقراطية :
> لا اختلف معك إن الكرامة مستمدة من الدين الإسلامى (سواء بالقرآن أو بتعاليم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم) بس أحب اوضح حقيقة إن الدين الإسلامى كان موجود قبل الثورة يعنى كان فيه مفهوم الكرامة ودى حاجة محدش يقدر ينكرها بس محدش كان بيدل عليها مشكلة الدين إننا بنسلم بيه كأمر واقع مسلم بيه ولا تجادل ولا تناقش حتى لا تقع فى المحظور وإن اللى الشيخ يقوله أو الأمام لا مردود له وانه كلام مقدس وده غلط ( يكفى إن الملك هوا اللى بيعين المفتى وشيخ الازهر والمثال الشيخ مصطفى المراغى رحمه الله ) الكرامة فعلا مستمدة من الإسلام بس يكفى إنك تخفى آيات الكرامة والاحاديث الدالة عليها من الدراسة والخطب واخاديث الناس وهتلاقى الناس تنساها ( زى ما بيعملوا فى الجهاد دلوقتى ) يكفى إنك مثلا تقول للناس " طاعة ولى الأمر واجبة ، طاعة ولى الأمر من طاعة الله " وشوف بقى الناس هتعمل إيه ده إحنا لحد دلوقتى بنهتم بالموالد وزيارة الأضرحة إلخ إلخ أنا قصدى إن مفهوم الكرامة كان موجود بس مختفى الناس متعرفش عنه حاجة الناس الفلاحيين والعمال اللى بيمثلوا النسبة الأكبر من شعب مصر يبقى مين اللى ينبهم على الكرامة هوا دى المعنى اللى قصده والدى بالكرامة مين اللى قالك إنك من حقك تتعلم من حقك تعرف وتشارك وتملك أرضك واللى تتعب بيه هتلاقيه هيبقى بتاعك ( على فكرة انا بتكلم على المبادىء لأنى اعرف ان كان فيه قصور فى التنفيذ طبعاً ) هيا دى الكرامة اللى نبهتنا ليها الثورة صحيح إن كان فيه جزء الديموقراطية وكان مفقود ولا استطيع ان انكر ان الديموقراطية جزء لا يتجزء من الكرامة بس انا عندى مداخلة او اعتراض ، حد فيكم ممكن يقوللى إيه معنى الديموقراطية ؟؟ هل هيا حكم الشعب بالشعب ؟؟ ولا تداول السلطة بين الأحزاب ؟؟ اكيد طبعا هيا الاولى انما التانية ممكن تتحقق او لا فممكن مع الديموقراطية حزب واحد يحكم طالما بيحقق امال الناس اكتر من الاحزاب الاخرى عظيم جدا طيب ازاى نتوقع من شعب أغلبيته أمى كل اهتماماته لقمة العيش يحكم نفسه بنفسه ازاى نعمل انتخابات حرة مع ناس بتبصم ومعاها ختم وممكن تشتريها بأكلة كباب او لحمة (لا زالت الطريقة سارية حتى الآن) يا راجل ده احنا لحد دلوقتى مش عارفين ننفذ الديموقراطية صح وبعدين هل فعلا كان فيه ديموقراطيه قبل الثورة؟ محدش يقولى ان كان فيه تداول سلطة بالعكس كان فيه فى السلطة مثلث الانجليز والملك و الوفد والباقى احزاب ضعيفة تدور فى فلكهم تيجى الحكم لما الانجليز والملك يملوا من الوفد ويمشوا لما يحصل تقارب وهكذا والدليل حادث 4 فبراير 1942 ودلائل تانية كتيرة (زى 4 حكومات فى 6 شهور منهم حكومتين مسكوا مع بعض) تداول السلطة لازم يكون برأى الشعب وموافقته ونتيجة متطلباته هوا مش اى حد تانى بس المشكلة ان الشعب كان غير مؤهل بس اعترف ان من أخطاء الثورة الفادحة (اخطاء الثورة هيا أخطاء عبد الناصر لانه قائدها ومسئول عنها سواء تمت الاخطاء بعلمه أو لا) اخطأت الثورة انهم معلموش الناس معنى الديموقراطية انما علموهم الحوف والقمع وان فيه حزب واحد وتنظيم واحد وده كان المفروض ميحصلش ولازم نبدأ نتعلم يعنى إيه ديموقراطية ويعنى إيه حقوق وواجبات وازاى نقدر نعرف مصلحتنا مع مين وللحديث بقية إنشاء الله*


جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ احمد
ايوه انا شاهين اللي في جماهير الاهلي  ::  


كل دي بدع وللاسف لم تنتهي منها الثورة سواء برئاسة نجيب او عبد الناصر او السادات باعتبارهم من قائديها اما مبارك فليس منهم كما نعلم

الفكرة ان الموضوع يرجع للناس الشعب نفسه يعني فيه ناس متمسكة بالدين الاسلامي وتعاليمه ولا يهمهم حاجة غير رضا خالقهم عنهم وعن افعالهم وناس تانية مالهاش دعوة خالص
وناس بين البينين  ::  


والله رحيم غفور

----------


## ahmed78

اهلا شاهين صديقى العزيز
قصدك ايه  بالبدع؟؟

----------


## شاهين

> اهلا شاهين صديقى العزيز
> قصدك ايه بالبدع؟؟


اهلا بك يا اخي الكريم
سبحان الله لا اراك كثيرا في منتدى الاهلي وارك هنا
اقصد بالبدع هو كل ما هو يبعد عن ما امرنا به الله سبحانه وتعالى ورسوله المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
وامرنا بالشورى لكن لم تفعله الثورة الغراء في اهدافها الستة التي احس ان شيئا منها لم ينفذ
وكفى ان الناس حتى قبل وقت قصير كانوا يظنون ان الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر هو اول رئيس في جمهورية مصر العربية ولا يوجد شخص اسمه محمد نجيب  ::  
وربنا يحاسب الجميع على ما اقترفوه من ذنوب
وفين الشورى يا اخ احمد من جعلناها مصرية خالصة وكل اللي كان بيتكلم ضد الكلام من بداية الثورة لحد الوقت ده كان بيشرف في السجون والله ولي التوفيق  :Confused:

----------


## بنت مصر

الدكتور عمرو اسماعيل 
الله يخليك ويبارك فيك واشكرك جدا على كلامك الجميل دا
وحضرتك كمان غالي عندنا جدا يا استاذنا الفاضل
ربنا يديم علينا الحب في الله يارب






> بنت مصر 
> 
> يا ستنا وتاج راسنا وشرفنا وعرضنا


دايما بتكسفني بكلامك هذا يا استاذ جمال الغالي
فعلا انت حضرتك اشرت الي نقطة مهمة جدا 
فاللي احنا بنتكلم عليه مش احد احسن زعماء
مصر على الاطلاق وهو الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر
واللي معتقدش ان في مصري على وجه الارض ولا حتى
عربي ينكر قيمته واعماله الخالدة .. وانما ما نتحدث عنه
هو مساويء الثورة والتى يتحمل اخطائها من اساءوا استخدامها
من بعض الضباط والمسئولين .. اما الثورة باهدافها التي قامت
من أجلها لو كانت نفذت بالشكل الذي خطط له ما وصل حالنا الي ما نحن عليه اليوم


 اخي العزيز احمد سيد
لن تفيك كلمات الشكر حقك مع قمت به من مجهود وتغطية رائعة


اشكرك اخي احمد78 على مداخلتك وعلى مشاركتك الجيدة
والتي اؤيدك في الكثير من ولكن لي فقط مداخلة في جزئية معينة



> (اخطاء الثورة هيا أخطاء عبد الناصر لانه قائدها ومسئول عنها سواء تمت الاخطاء بعلمه أو لا)


يا احمد كلنا خطائين ومفيش اي حاكم ملهوش اخطاء فعبد الناصر مكنش ملاك .. ولكن اننا نحمله مسئولية اخطاء الفاسدين
من اللي تولوا المناصب في الثورة فدا ظلم كبير له .. لانه كان بيحاول يطبق اهدافها ولكن كان في فئة سيئة من الحاقدين
والرعاع اللي تولوا في (هيصة) الثورة المناصب ونهبوا وافتروا تعويضا للحرمان والنقص الذي عانوا منه في الصغر


شكرا يا شاهين على مداخلاتك ثانية


وتقبلوا جميعا تحياتي وتقديري




بسنت

----------


## على درويش

اخوانى الأحباب 
اولا الثوره علمتنا معنى الكرامة أقول هذا شىء مردود عليه كما سبق وأضيف أننى قرأت مقال للشيخ المطعنى يقول فيه أنه تم استبعاد ونقل خطيب مسجد السيده زينب فى العهد الميمون لانه كانت الخطبه منقوله على الهوا وكان مسلم نسخه من الخطبه ثم ذكر حديث لم يكون مكتوب فى الورقه مما حدا بالمسئولين عن قطع الارسال  لحظات وتم استبعاده بعد ذلك ونقله الى مكان آخر

مين يعرف دلوقت يدخل كليات الشرطه والكليات العسكريه غير ابناء الطبقات المترفه
وشوف الفقير دلوقت بيتعلم ايه فى المدارس المجانية

وكمان ومش هطول  بعد الثوره لم يعد هناك أحزاب ولا تنظيمات والتنظيم الوحيد المسموح به الان هو تنظيم الاسره

قديما كان معروفا عـــــدوى=	يُلَمْلِمُ شَملَنَــــا عنـــد النزالِ
ونحن الآن أصبحنا شتــاتـــاً=	وصوتُ الظلمِ ينزفُ من خـــلالى
أكانت ثورتى يوما عقابـــــاً=	لتفريطِ الملوك بكل غــــــالِ
وتحقيقٍ لدستورٍ تلاشــــــى	=وتحريرٍ لألسنة الرجـــــــالِ
فلو كانت لما صرنا عبيـــــداً=	وأحلامُ الكرى أمســـــت بوالى
فلا نلنا السلامة من فـــــاروقٍ=	ولا فزنا بعدلٍ من (جمـــــال)
فمن ظلمٍ نمرُ الى ظــــــلامٍ	=وأحلامى تحاكمها الليــــــالى
 (أنا الجمهور فتش فى سكوتــى=	تجد ريحَ المخدرِ فى سعــــالى)
بإعلام تغلغل فى دمــــــانا=	فأصبحنا كأشباه الرجــــــالِ
وأشهد أننى أحيا أمــــــاناً=	فظل المخبرين على ظـــــلالى
وحتى الجار قد أضحى ملاكـــاً=	وفاق عتيدَ فى وصفٍ لحــــالى
فجمَّع بالرفوف لنا ملفــــــا=	لاظوغلى ربما يرجو وصــــالى
لأحيا بين آونة وأخــــــرى=	أعانى من سجـونٍ واعتقــــال
وأشهد أن شعبى صار أتقـــى=	فأصبح صائما دون الهـــــلالِ
وهذا ربما أمسى نذيــــــراً=	بلوغُ السيل أطراف الجبـــــالِ

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

كتب الاخ العزيز علي دروش

مين يعرف دلوقت يدخل كليات الشرطه والكليات العسكريه غير ابناء الطبقات المترفه
وشوف الفقير دلوقت بيتعلم ايه فى المدارس المجانية
يا سيدي مانحن فيه الآن ليس له علاقة اطلاقا بالثورة انه عصر الخصخصة وسيطرة القلة وجورها علي حقوق الاغلبية ..أنه ارتداد لما هو أسوأ من عصر الاقطاع والباشوات
السؤال لنحافظ علي مصداقيتنا هل كان يحدث هذا ايام الثورة وكلنا تعلمنا في مدارس مجانية ايام عبد الناصر وكان مستوي التعليم أفضل مائة مرة من المدارس الخاصة الآن التي تدفع رسومها بالعملة الصعبة ..كانت المدارس الخاصة والدروس الخصوصية لغير القادرين علي التحصيل.
المدارس المجانية كانت في عصر الثورة للجميع كما هي في العالم أجمع حتي الآن حتي في الدول الغنية ليس لها علاقة بالفقر والغنا .. مجانية التعليم حتي المرحلة الجامعية و الرعاية الصحية في ظل نظام تأمين صحي هو حق من حقوق الانسان ليس له علاقة بالنظام الاقتصادي للدولة سواء كان اشتراكي ام رأسمالي وهذا ماكان موجودا ايام جمال عبد الناصر ومازال موجودا في كل دول العالم المحترمة ولم يعد موجودا في مصر لاننا اجهضنا كل ما هو جيد في ثورة واهمها قيم العدالة الاجتماعية وحافظنا علي السلبيات واهمها الحكم الشمولي ..لي ملاحظة بسيطة وهو ان كل من لهم عداء للثورة سببه شيء واحد وهو المثال الذي ضربته للشيخ المطعني .يا سيدي رجال الدين الآن يقولون مايريدون و رجال الازهر يصادرون الكتب فهل الامانة والاخلاق و احترام قيم العمل  افضل الآن ام في تلك الفترة
لن أقول رأيي فرأيي معروف ومبروك علينا ما نحن فيه الذي ليس له اي علاقة لا بالثورة ولا جمال عبد الناصر ..له علاقة فقط بالفهم الخاطيء لاقتصاد السوق الحر والذي ارست قواعد هذا الفهم شركات توظيف الاموال ومستشاريها من الشيوخ الافاضل

----------


## بنت مصر

الاستاذ علي درويش العزيز والدكتور عمرو موسى الافاضل

أشكر لكما المرور والتعليق وبغض النظر عن الثورة وسلبياتها وايجابياتها
اتمنى فعلا ان بلادنا ترجع جميلة مثل ما كانت عليه من رقي ونظام


بسنت

----------

